# This hobby is getting out of hand....



## Tristan

Soooo a few weeks ago my father and I stumbled into ORG on a whim... We left with two new tanks...maybe for the better maybe not who knows. As much as we both liked the standard 150's and 180's they just didn't provide enough depth...

For some reason we decided a 250 was a good number and so it all begins.

Just finished the structural section of the stand today. I will be building a skirt around it later to give it a more modern feeling. Just a few shots to put it into perspective (it didn't look this big in the store...)

This is still mildly in the planning stages but only so far as to say we don't know what we will stock the tank with. It will probably be a long build given the quantity of things we will need.

The tank arrive tomorrow so I will put up some photos of it once it gets all cleaned up. I will also be making my own build thread...a 150 gallon cube. I would just include it in this one but it may become to confusing.




























it almost looks like a massage table..


----------



## altcharacter

Awesome work on the bracing and the table looks like it'll do the job perfectly! I hear you with the idea of a larger tank. I just got my 100g in the basement and I've been telling my wife what we're doing with it and she's like "you need to do what?"

If it were up to me I would put a 250g in the basement but the 100g is good for now.

Give me a shout if you want to give massages on the table.


----------



## bigfishy

What's the dimension of your 250? is it 72" x 36" x 24"? (l x w x h)


----------



## Tristan

bigfishy said:


> What's the dimension of your 250? is it 72" x 36" x 24"? (l x w x h)


72" x 32" x 25" technically 249..

Looking at the photo makes me realize that the current 75 gallon will probably fit in 1/4 of the new tank...


----------



## sig

big tank is always good idea . Now we will have more frags from Tristan...

Drill holes to basement and you wont be sorry later

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

I love the smell of a 2X6 being cut in the morning.

If Greg does not want the GSP, Ill give it to you


----------



## Tristan

Yeah the sump is in the basement now and will stay there. I think i will pass on the gsp. Doesnt thrive in our system for some reason.


----------



## explor3r

Nice tristan as you say this never ends lol, your stand looks very strong and your tank dimension are great. Congtratulations


----------



## Tristan

This is actually my fathers tank. Once I take possession of my house tomorrow I will get started on my 150 box o' water. 

So Greg is right, eventually I will have a lot of frags to deal with seeing as thats 400 gallons of display tank to deal with lol. Your going to have to come to waterdown though


----------



## iBetta

the house obviously has enough room for more tanks so its all good!


----------



## Tristan

Well the tank is finally in...Now the slow process of cleaning it. I will post photos of my new tank later today. Nothing pretty as its just sitting on the floor for now...


----------



## Redddogg69

I did the install on that tank for the original owner when I was doing ORG's installs. If you would like me to send you the pics for plumbing ideas let me know.


----------



## Tristan

A bit of progress has been made in the past couple of weeks. Tank has been scrubbed down, filled with sand and the rock is in...for now. 32" front to back is A LOT of space and looks amazing.




























Plumbing is almost finished as well. Just need to get a few more feet of tubing and can get this guy cycling. The Skimmer is in California somewhere and should arrive in the next few days hopefully.


----------



## iBetta

im really digging your rockscape!


----------



## Tristan

iBetta said:


> im really digging your rockscape!


I didn't do it but thanks! lol We wanted to be able to put 4-8 tangs in this tank so a lot of swimming room is needed. The idea is to let the acros table out and fill the space too. Probably a couple years away from that but we can all dream!


----------



## iBetta

thats like me but im waiting for my zoos to cover my scape . im doing a pure zoa/paly tank !................or we could just buy a crapload of frags and fill everything lol lol lol!


----------



## teemee

Your tank is going to be awesome!


----------



## Tristan

Well the tank is almost full, and all plumbed in.

The closed loop is pumping out around 12000 gph in theory and it is definitely noticeable.

Next step is salt, and lighting..


----------



## sig

Tristan,

can you please explain about closed loop? I assume this is just for water circulation. Do you have sump/skimmer with gravity drain and return pump. I do not understand how it works

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

sig said:


> Tristan,
> 
> can you please explain about closed loop? I assume this is just for water circulation. Do you have sump/skimmer with gravity drain and return pump. I do not understand how it works


Hey Greg,

This tank has two external overflows on both ends. Both have two 1" holes and a 1.5" hole. The 1.5" are being used as the returns and are split into 2 3/4" loc line returns. The other 4 holes will be the bean animal method for drainage. All this goes into the basement and feeds a standard acrylic sump with an external skimmer and an external return pump.

The closed loop basically just replaces any need for powerheads. The closed loop is fed by a Barracuda Gold pushing 4300 gph.

A drain in the side of the tank feeds the pump which flows through an oceans motions 4 way. The 4 way changes the flow pattern to the returns and allows the tank to have variable flow. Water comes out of opposite corners and changes about every 30 seconds.

On each of the returns from the closed loop we put a 1" eductor (what coral reef shop uses on their returns). In theory it is supposed to double or triple the volume of water coming out of the returns.

Its got a ton of flow and is constantly changing. Perfect for sps and tangs!


----------



## zenafish

The tank is amazing! I was eyeing ORG's other tank with the same dimensions (one side starphire), but can't find enough manpower to haul it into my basement, nor could I convince hubby to put together all that plumbing 

Hubby was happy my deal fell through :s


----------



## caker_chris

when you have this tank up and running and have some live stock, we are going to need some videos.


----------



## sig

WOW. Thanks for taking time to answer. I am starting ti think about it now. 



Tristan said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> This tank has two external overflows on both ends. Both have two 1" holes and a 1.5" hole. The 1.5" are being used as the returns and are split into 2 3/4" loc line returns. The other 4 holes will be the bean animal method for drainage. All this goes into the basement and feeds a standard acrylic sump with an external skimmer and an external return pump.
> 
> The closed loop basically just replaces any need for powerheads. The closed loop is fed by a Barracuda Gold pushing 4300 gph.
> 
> A drain in the side of the tank feeds the pump which flows through an oceans motions 4 way. The 4 way changes the flow pattern to the returns and allows the tank to have variable flow. Water comes out of opposite corners and changes about every 30 seconds.
> 
> On each of the returns from the closed loop we put a 1" eductor (what coral reef shop uses on their returns). In theory it is supposed to double or triple the volume of water coming out of the returns.
> 
> Its got a ton of flow and is constantly changing. Perfect for sps and tangs!


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

caker_chris said:


> when you have this tank up and running and have some live stock, we are going to need some videos.


Yeah no problem. This is going to be a painfully slow process though as the 75 gallon's contents need to be migrated over slowly. Water, sand and rock will be moved over but not until the tank has done a full and proper cycle.

Then we (likely just my Father) will be front loading the filtration by moving all the live rock from the 75's sump and moving the fish over. The sps and more delicate stuff will stay in the 75 until it can be put in the bigger tank.

@Greg

No problem...If you want to come out and see it in person just let me know when and I will meet you out there. Alternatively you could just go out and bug my father.


----------



## J_T

Tristan said:


> Yeah no problem. This is going to be a painfully slow process though as the 75 gallon's contents need to be migrated over slowly. Water, sand and rock will be moved over but not until the tank has done a full and proper cycle.
> 
> Then we (likely just my Father) will be front loading the filtration by moving all the live rock from the 75's sump and moving the fish over. The sps and more delicate stuff will stay in the 75 until it can be put in the bigger tank.
> 
> @Greg
> 
> No problem...If you want to come out and see it in person just let me know when and I will meet you out there. Alternatively you could just go out and bug my father.


Move the water back and forth. Take 5 gallons from the 75, and put it in the new tank. Then add 5 gallons from the new tank to the 75. Handful of times, and the water "equalizes" I had my new tank hooked up to my old tank.... It was crazy with the hoses, but one drained into the sump of the other one, which was then pumped back over to the other tank! It worked 

I would not remove all the rock from the tank, leaving only the SPS. You will have removed all the bio filtration from the tank. It will also have "debris" stirred up. You risk your SPS.


----------



## Tristan

J_T said:


> I would not remove all the rock from the tank, leaving only the SPS. You will have removed all the bio filtration from the tank. It will also have "debris" stirred up. You risk your SPS.


It would only be the live rock that is in the sump of the running tank into the new tank. Sorry I thought I specified that.. Moving the water back and forth is a good idea though.. We never thought of that! Thanks


----------



## Tristan

A mild update..

The tank is almost fully cycled now, just waiting a few more days before some fish get moved over. Will be moving some corals over in a couple weeks, but we need to figure out the lighting first.

I finally set up my pico tank, the stand was made by a woodworker I know and the acrylic tank was made by Nat. Turned out pretty good. Once everything grows in it will look really really nice.









































































I also finally got the chance to finish the stand for my 150 in my reading/eventual play room.

Before:










After:










I just need to put the door in the middle of the stand to make a false wall and add crown moulding to the top of my shelving unit. That will be this weeks project along with getting the tank plumbed in. All thats left is a light, controller and salt...


----------



## sig

did you get a pump to run water upstairs?

I got now new PanWorld 200PS, since 150 PS was barely enough to match 1.5" drain on the 150G tank. 
These pumps are very good for pushing water up. I have just one 1.5 drain and one return and I return half of pumped water in the sump, but you probably will need next module for 2 drains and returns.
My previous 150PS was working 24/7 for one year with just one stoppage for the cleaning on the 8 month. (these pump are not for the leaving room for sure - noisy)

http://www.goreef.com/PanWorld-200PS-External-Water-Pump.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

Hey Greg,

I ended up getting the new dc-5000 from The Coral Reef shop. I have one for my reactors that I will run a manifold on and one as my return pump. The sump is down 2 feet and to the left of the tank so there is little head loss. If it doesn't do the job I will probably look into the panworld pumps. I haven't heard much about the pumps yet but they run at 50w and put out 5000liters/hour so it should do the trick. 

My dads running a pair of reeflo golds on his 250. The flo is insane, the tangs will love riding the current in that tank.


----------



## sig

Tristan said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I ended up getting the new dc-5000 from The Coral Reef shop. I have one for my reactors that I will run a manifold on and one as my return pump. The sump is down 2 feet and to the left of the tank so there is little head loss. If it doesn't do the job I will probably look into the panworld pumps. I haven't heard much about the pumps yet but they run at 50w and put out 5000liters/hour so it should do the trick.
> 
> My dads running a pair of reeflo golds on his 250. The flo is insane, the tangs will love riding the current in that tank.


forget about Panworld for the living room. the are noisy and not for 2' high 
reviews
http://www.marinedepot.com/Pan_Worl...umps-Pan_World-JW1123-FIWPEPOT-JW1173-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

I agree with Greg 100% about the panworld pumps. They're meant for places like Marineland and huge aquariums where you can put the pump out of sight and out of your hearing radius.


----------



## Tristan

altcharacter said:


> I agree with Greg 100% about the panworld pumps. They're meant for places like Marineland and huge aquariums where you can put the pump out of sight and out of your hearing radius.


hahaha okay I will keep that in mind. I am fairly confident the DC-5000 is up to the task. I just need to get some pvc to prove the theory.


----------



## sig

Just red review on DS. WOW

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/waveline-dc-5000-pump-unboxed-and-reviewed/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

It seems totally worth the $199 price tag. Time will tell but I am pretty optimistic about it. They make a 10000litre/hour model too. I haven't seen it in any stores yet. Daniel at Aquatic Kingdom is the rep for this pump and the RLSS skimmers they feed. If I can run three of these pumps (One return, One Reactor and one Water Change System) and still use less electricity and gain less heat than say a Panworld 200 as an example, I will be happy.


----------



## sig

I think after you will run all tanks including father's 250 in the house for a few months, you will try to downsize.
The hydro bills will be WOW.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

sig said:


> I think after you will run all tanks including father's 250 in the house for a few months, you will try to downsize.
> The hydro bills will be WOW.


Hahaha.. no no two different houses. He just doesn't come on here so I do all the updating..I was going to separate it all but it was too much work lol.

The 150 and Pico are in Waterdown at my house and his 250 is in Brantford. His hydro bill is scary. Since the 75 gallon is still running along with the 250 he has over 1000w in return pumps plus all the other stuff. Luckily for him he doesn;t have a light for the new tank yet.


----------



## riggles17

What's ORG


----------



## altcharacter

riggles17 said:


> What's ORG


It's what the pirates use to say!

OOOOOORRRRRRGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Tristan

riggles17 said:


> What's ORG


Oakville Reef Gallery - ORG


----------



## Tristan

AND THEN THERE WAS LIGHT!!!

Disregard the beautiful hanging system...I still need to get over there to finish the stand and build a canopy of some sort. We will most likely need a fourth light but this will get the process started. Par readings on the test light had it at 1200 1" under the surface and 200 on the sand 24" down (Directly under, 90 at the edges of the tank) This new light is more powerful so we should have better numbers than that.


----------



## caker_chris

what lights are those?


----------



## Tristan

They are a chinese fixture made to the specs of Shawn Wilson at The Coral Reef Shop. They come in 4 puck and 6 puck configurations. They put out a ton of par and look pretty good as well.


----------



## sig

Have a look - cheap solution for the hungers total cost $25
one electrical pipe was cut in half. Rented bender (all electricians have it if you have a friend)
I think you will able to make something and install them on the sides of the stand - not front and rear, since you have open view

Painted and put plastic cups on the end and here we go. In store $140 ++++





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

Well some things have been switched over and a few new fish have been added. We are taking it slow and have only moved a few corals over.














































A FTS will come in a few days..


----------



## caker_chris

Tristan said:


> They are a chinese fixture made to the specs of Shawn Wilson at The Coral Reef Shop. They come in 4 puck and 6 puck configurations. They put out a ton of par and look pretty good as well.


do you have a link or something to specs on these lights?

also how much do they go for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tristan

caker_chris said:


> do you have a link or something to specs on these lights?
> 
> also how much do they go for if you don't mind me asking?


The light has 48 LEDs per unit divided into 4 pucks. Each puck contains 4 Royal blue, 4 Cool White, 2 Blue and 2 UV. The Royal Blue and UV are on the same driver as are the Cool White and Blue. The Drivers can be dimmed with the potentiometers on the front.

All are 3w Bridgelux LEDS

As far as par is concerned...

The light was hung 20" above our tank. The tank is 25" deep and 32" front to back and is on full power.

Directly under light: 12" down 600 par, 24" down 300 par.

Edges of the tank (16" from middle of light): 12" down 400 par, 24" down 150-200 par.

We have the white channel dimmed down by about 40% as we like the bluer look and are still getting a lot of par on the bottom of the tank ~75 at the edges of the tank and 250 in the middle.

I would go into The Coral Reef shop and talk to Shawn or Mark and take a look at these lights. You have to think of them as a very pretty DIY unit, but with the knowledge and experience that Shawn and Mark bring. As far as cost goes they are about half the cost of a Radion and comparable to the AI Sol.

They do make this light in a 4 puck 48 LED array and a 6 puck 72 LED array so it seems very versatile. I know I sound like I am selling them, but after doing a lot of research into DIY Led kits, for me (and obviously my Father) this was the best option. If you want more controllability like wifi or built in timers then this isn't for you.

JMO


----------



## Tristan

Video update time!


----------



## rburns24

Very nice layout. How many lbs. of LR did you use?


----------



## rburns24

P.S. I saw those lights at the Coral Reef Shop when Red and I went out there last Saturday. They are very, very nice, to say the least.


----------



## Tristan

We used about 200 lbs of marco rock. There wasnt any live rock added to the system. We set it up and did a few water changes with the old tank and let it cycle.


----------



## rburns24

Sounds good. It's a good way to start out pest free.


----------



## Tristan

Well a little update on this system is long over due...

about two months ago we had a massive set back and a very very rude awakening to this hobby. Through poor husbandry and quarantining we lost all but 4 fish. 1 cleaner wrasse 1 naso tang and two stupid chromis. In the matter of 3 days ich had litterally wiped out nearly everything. We had saved a few fish and put them through a cupramine treatment but when moving them back to their quarantine tanks they died within a few hours. A few people suspect it was the copper and the fish were just too stressed. In any case, a lot of mixed emotions and money later we are back on track and healthy. Knock on wood please.

While this was going on we tried treating the tank with metro. It seemed to do the trick but a few mishaps later and a lot of the sps are receding and not looking to hot. On the other hand I have never seen lps grow so fast. The acans put on a head or two every other week.

The tank now seems to be stable and coming back around. The fish are all healthy. The anemones have split multiple times and every one is eating.

The new stocking list is as follows:

Purple Tang
Clown Tang
Naso Tang
Eibli Mimic Tang
Dwarf Eibli Angel
2 stupid chromis
2 cleaner wrasse
2 Sebae clowns
1 Mandarin
3 cleaner shrimp
2 fire shrimp
2 Flame Bubble Anemones
1 Carpet Anemone.... My father doesn't want this one listed as it has yet to eat since we put it in. I am sure it will pull around it just needs some time.

Some photos of the new inhabitants

Still in Quarantine 

















In Main DT


----------



## Flexin5

holy crap your tank looks amazing.


----------



## Tristan

Thanks man. Its my Fathers tank to be specific. I just do the posting.

A few more


----------



## dpickleboy

Such a sexy tank!!


----------



## TypeZERO

That's one sexy setup, love the splash of fluorescence at the bottom with the Lps. I'm mad jelly, wish my family members were into this hobby!


----------



## Tristan

A few updated photos and inhabitants..

The MONSTER anemone. The tank is 33" front to back, so he is about 24" wide in the photo.




























Few damsels for a splash of colour



















Current Stock List:

Clown tang
Yellow Tang
Purple Tang
Powder Brown Tang (in QT)
Naso Tang
Magnificent Foxface
Male and Female Blue Throat Triggers
Long Nose Butterfly (in QT)
2 Sebae or Clarki's 
2 Chromis
11 Allens Damsels
2 Cleaner wrasse
Yellow Wrasse
Potters Wrasse
Mandarin Dragonet
7 Kasihwae Anthias


----------



## Taipan

*One word: AWESOME!*

The entire system looks great! You know what I focused on.....BEAUTIFUL Red Carpet. I'm SO glad it found a 'Happy' place and is flourishing. Congratulations! Cheers!


----------



## Tristan

A few more photos.


















































































I think were up to 37 fish now....and there is no more room...


----------



## Taipan

Stunning! Very cool. Great pics.


----------



## Tristan

Thank you! I think now we just need to sit back and let things grow and thrive. The carpet is eating! The Clown feeds him pretty regularly, its actually funny to watch. My father puts in pieces of shrimp for the fish and the clown beats the bigger tangs away and delivers a piece of shrimp to each anemone in the tank. He does the carpet last and makes sure it takes it before he moves on. Nature is really quite amazing.


----------



## rickcasa

Man, that's stunning!! What a great project to work on with your dad. He must be thrilled.


----------



## Kooka

Beautiful tank, truly an inspiration. What kind of clownfish are those you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TWOLITREmedia

Damn, what an amazing tank. Well done to you and your father!


----------



## Playing God

Please post a video of the new set up if you get a spare minute. I'll promptly steal it for my screen saver if you don't mind, hehe.

I was just watching your first video (before the set back) and you had quite the current running through there, is that beneficial for a reef tank in general or just the tangs?


----------



## Tristan

Thanks guys! Sorry for the late replies here but I just got back from Cuba this morning. Who knew you could bring mangrove pods back through customs!? Saved a few bucks there lol.


----------



## Tristan

Kooka said:


> Beautiful tank, truly an inspiration. What kind of clownfish are those you have if you don't mind me asking?


They were sold as sebae clowns but look like clarkis. So its either one lol


----------



## Tristan

Playing God said:


> Please post a video of the new set up if you get a spare minute. I'll promptly steal it for my screen saver if you don't mind, hehe.
> 
> I was just watching your first video (before the set back) and you had quite the current running through there, is that beneficial for a reef tank in general or just the tangs?


The flow in reef tanks is really important. In this tank we have a lot of strong turbulent random flow from the oceans motions 4 way plus the return pump. The fish seem to love it, nothing ever settles to the sand bed and sps polyps are fully extended, even the pieces on the sand bed so they must be happy!

Each output of the oceans motions has an eductor on it so it multiplies the flow. Its only being run by a 4000 gallon/hr pump, but in the tank the flow feels much stronger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nightowl1350

The tank is awesome! I didn't see that many fish when I was swimming in Cuba.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Holy Crap! What a stunning tank! Anybody up for a little Lonely Island song (J.I.M.P)? If you heard the song, you'll recognize the abbreviation lol


----------



## Tristan

There were tons of fish where we went. It was cool seeing all the tangs in their natural environment.

Anyways as requested here are a few updated videos and photos. My camera skills aren't that great lately...


----------



## Tristan

So I recently got a lovely new look down tube from Avast Marine. Soooo I took a few photos of the tank.

Also the Haddoni collection is slowly growing.


----------



## rburns24

Wow! Very, very nice.


----------



## Bayinaung

Tristan said:


> A few updated photos and inhabitants..
> 
> The MONSTER anemone. The tank is 33" front to back, so he is about 24" wide in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few damsels for a splash of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Stock List:
> 
> Clown tang
> Yellow Tang
> Purple Tang
> Powder Brown Tang (in QT)
> Naso Tang
> Magnificent Foxface
> Male and Female Blue Throat Triggers
> Long Nose Butterfly (in QT)
> 2 Sebae or Clarki's
> 2 Chromis
> 11 Allens Damsels
> 2 Cleaner wrasse
> Yellow Wrasse
> Potters Wrasse
> Mandarin Dragonet
> 7 Kasihwae Anthias


now I KNOW where that anemone came from. and WHO your client was. LOLOL


----------



## Tristan

You are incorrect. There are two red carpets. One my father owns one my client owns. I have since purchased my clients anemone bringing our grand total to 6 haddoni carpets. 2 red, 2 blue, 1 green and a purple

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung

checking my email, seeing your response so I have to ask.... OMG, you bought the two from that dude with clowns. so how many of these are in the same tank? let's see the pics!


----------



## rburns24

You could change your footer from I have too many tanks to-
I have too many tanks and too many anemones.


----------



## Tristan

Yeah I could do that lol. The haddoni are split up amongst three tanks currently. The plan is to take my 7' frag tank and turn it into a carpet display tank. Likely the only one in Canada lol. Once it has all 6 carpets or more... We will throw about 20 clowns in there and call it a day.. it would be nice if the tank were in wall but the shallowness of it makes it really cool to look down on everything. 

Maybe we can get those suckers spawning..and I'm not talking about the clowns.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tristan

Oh and these 6 don't include the bubble tips or purple long tentacle anemones lol... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan

*And what a day....*



rburns24 said:


> You could change your footer from I have too many tanks to-
> I have too many tanks and too many anemones.


.....can't have too many of either  .....



Tristan said:


> .....Once it has all 6 carpets or more... We will throw about 20 clowns in there and call it a day..
> 
> Maybe we can get those suckers spawning..and I'm not talking about the clowns..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


.....and what a day it would be  ..... Document everything.


----------



## rburns24

Good luck with the spawning. That would really be amazing.


----------



## Bayinaung

yeah that'll be one big orgy. anyway to tell which is male and female?


----------



## Tristan

You can't tell. And I think they are all both but need the sperm/eggs of a different one to propagate 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

